# Need New Lgd (2nd try first did not post)



## skinsey (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a small farm in Southside Virginia (near NC border). I raise miniature sheep and have a few of everything else. I have an ASD guarding my rams and an ASD mix and a GP guarding my ewes, cows and a few goats. Actually I think the cows have the upper hand in that pasture  Anyway - my ASD/GP mix was diagnosed with bone cancer several weeks ago. He has begun palliative radiation therapy because he is not a surgery candidate - tumor on front leg and he has bilateral cruciate ligament disease in hind legs. I am doing all I can for him (holistic + western) but I know that it is only a matter of time. I need to find a replacement before he leaves us so that Bongo can help break the new guy in. 

My ASD and Bongo (mix) are both re-homes- got them when they were 3 years old. That is what I want this time. Prefer an ASD or ASD/GP mix 2-3 years old. 

If anyone hears of one available please let me know. Thank you.

P.S. I recently posted a new blog entry to my website concerning pet insurance as I also have a second dog diagnosed with bone cancer. I've had pet insurance on all my dogs for years and this new crisis has made be acutely aware of how critical that insurance is. Here is the link if you are interested

http://www.followyourdreamfarm.net/blog

Sharon Kinsey
Follow YOur Dream Farm
www.followyourdreamfarm.net


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

There are some dogs and pups advertised here. 
http://edgefieldsheep.com/bb/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=572ddda0d4a79150a42f34fe41fc6b57

You might also try subscribing to stockdogsforsale (yahoo list) . Occasionally there are lgds advertised there.


----------

